

Zynga team announces testing Bitcoin payment using Bitpay - bryanjowers
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1udclz/zynga_launches_bitcoin_test_with_bitpay/

======
wyager
I seem to recall reading that Zynga has in excess of 200,000,000 monthly
users. If nothing else, the exposure will be interesting.

